# Citrix Ica Client & Mac Os X 10.3.9



## etnie (Oct 5, 2005)

I cannot connect via citrix ica client, using Safari.  When connecting it launches an ica file which is great.  It comes up with the citrix ica client screen then advises connected to ip address.  Normally it launches the next screen, however it is not doing this. I have removed the ica client and preferences and reinstalled.  Last time it took 2 days to get this working, but as it's stopped working, I'm not too sure what to try. If i change the default settings in the ica client editor to use just tcp/ip it brings up sorry the connection to the server was broken <ip address>. Any ideas?


----------

